# Wifes first buck 10-8-22



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

That’s one heckeva first buck! Congratulations


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Oh my!! Now she will be hooked on hunting for life!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow...Her first one will surely be hard to beat.
A big Congrats to her!
Now tell the truth...have you shot one that big?


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful buck!
Looks like the leaves haven't started to change at all in your part of the State...........


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Congratulations to her on an awesome buck. That is a great 1st buck. Is this one going on the wall?


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Beautiful buck ,congrats to both of you!!!!


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats, on a great deer.


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

Thank you everyone ! Yes it will go on the wall and no I have not killed one that big haha.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

congrat's awesome deer


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Gotta give a “HELL YA” for her! 
congrats


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow love the split brow time! Congrats to her


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Great first buck, congrats to her!


----------



## dcotrucker (10 mo ago)

Congrats! I know her success meant more to you than any deer you have harvested.Enjoy the rest of the season and I hope you get your shot!


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

dcotrucker said:


> Congrats! I know her success meant more to you than any deer you have harvested.Enjoy the rest of the season and I hope you get your shot!


I think I was more excited for that then any deer I have ever shot !


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Vert nice buck for her first one!


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Awesomeness


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Congrats that's a awesome first buck. Good for her 👍


----------

